# Chapista



## cpamef

Olá!
gostaria de saber como é que é chamada no Brasil o "chapista" que é aquele que conserta os problemas de pintura e demais (não os problemas mecânicos..)
 
Pergunto aqui, porque no dicionário a tradução é serralheiro, mas eu acho que serralheiro em espanhol é herrero (aquele que trabalha com ferro)
 
Obrigada
Pame


----------



## andre luis

Chapeador.


----------



## Mangato

Em Portugal faz alguns  anos era o bate-chapas. Hoje não sei


----------



## Mangato

cpamef said:


> Olá!
> gostaria de saber como é que é chamada no Brasil o "chapista" que é aquele que conserta os problemas de pintura e demais (não os problemas mecânicos..)
> 
> Pergunto aqui, porque no dicionário a tradução é serralheiro, mas eu acho que serralheiro em espanhol é herrero (aquele que trabalha com ferro)
> 
> Obrigada
> Pame


 
Na minha opinião serralheiro é _cerrajero_ em espanhol, diferente de _herrero_, ferreiro em portugués.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Em Portugal faz alguns anos era o bate-chapas.


----------



## Tomby

cpamef said:


> Olá!
> gostaria de saber como é que é chamada no Brasil o "chapista" que é aquele que conserta os problemas de pintura e demais (não os problemas mecânicos..)
> 
> Pergunto aqui, *porque no dicionário a tradução é serralheiro, mas eu acho que serralheiro em espanhol é herrero* (aquele que trabalha com ferro)
> 
> Obrigada
> Pame


Eu discordo com a definição do Dicionário WRF porque *serralheiro* é _cerrajero_ em espanhol (semelhante ao catalão: _serraller_) e "ferreiro" é o que nós chamamos _herrero_. Novamente concordo com MG. 
TT.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *cpamef*, tienes razón 


cpamef said:


> ...eu acho que serralheiro em espanhol é herrero


De hecho, el serralheiro que trabaja con llaves y cerraduras, es decir *cerrajería*. Lo que quieres tiene diferentes traducciones según la región
Nordeste - *Chapista* (¡verdad!)
Central (Rio de Janeiro, Minas, Brasilia ¿¿??) - *Lanterneiro*
São Paulo y hacia el sur - *Funileiro*​A ver si otros brasileños y/o portugueses nos brindan otras variaciones 


Saludos


----------



## Mangato

coolbrowne said:


> Hola *cpamef*, tienes razón De hecho, el serralheiro que trabaja con llaves y cerraduras, es decir *cerrajería*. Lo que quieres tiene diferentes traducciones según la región
> Nordeste - *Chapista* (¡verdad!)
> Central (Rio de Janeiro, Minas, Brasilia ¿¿??) - *Lanterneiro*
> São Paulo y hacia el sur - *Funileiro*​A ver si otros brasileños y/o portugueses nos brindan otras variaciones
> 
> Saludos


 
De fato, da minha estadia em São Paulo lembrava funileiro. Mas pesquisei no Aurelio e no Aulete e não fornecem essa acepção.
 També achei *bate-folhas*
Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## merinator

Embora o diccionário traduça a palabra chapista como serralheiro, coloquialmente é chamado de *chapero* pelo menos no estado de goiás


----------



## Mangato

Aqui na Espanha  chapero é outra coisa

Chapero é aquele homem pasivo que se prostitui com homossexuais.


----------



## coolbrowne

Estimado *merinator*, com sua liçenca





merinator said:


> Embora o di*cio*nário tradu*z*a a pala*v*ra chapista como serralheiro, coloquialmente é chamado de *chapero* pelo menos no estado de *G*oiás


Duas coisas:
Este dicionário está _simplesmante errado_. Foi mancada do dicionarista (ninguém é perfeito ). Serralheiro é outra coisa (chaveiro).
Descofio que esta palavra de Goiás (obrigado pela contribuição ) seja *chapeiro*.
Um abraço


----------



## Churchil

*Chapista*

Olá, companheiros. Sabem como é que se traduz esta palavra em português? 

É a profissão dos mecânicos especializados na carroçaria dos automóveis.  Obrigado.


----------



## Mangato

Em Portugal *bate-chapas, ou bate chapa*

Achava que também funileiro*,* mas o dicionário não confirmou


----------



## Vanda

Bem, também temos o chapista.


> *chapista* aos profissionais mecânicos que se ocupam de trabalhar basicamente com chapas metálicas para realizar os trabalhos que requerem para lhes dar determinadas formas ou alterar sua disposição ou estado.


Já nosso dicionário dá como tradução: serralheiro.
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/chapista


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Em Portugal *bate-chapas, ou bate chapa*
> 
> Achava que também funileiro*,* mas o dicionário não confirmou


 
Não, funileiro, não, que é profissão que já não existe, tal como outra da mesma área, latoeiro (faziam funis, vasos e recipientes em metal, habitualmente folha-de-flandres, também chamada lata, ou latão). Bate-chapas, sim, é profissão ainda existente, qualquer oficina de reparação de automóveis tem um.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Não, funileiro, não, que é profissão que já não existe, tal como outra da mesma área, latoeiro (faziam funis, vasos e recipientes em metal, habitualmente folha-de-flandres, também chamada lata, ou latão). Bate-chapas, sim, é profissão ainda existente, qualquer oficina de reparação de automóveis tem um.



Já em São Paulo, é precisamente "funileiro" que se chama esse profissional que conserta a carroceria de automóveis após acidentes (como já observou coolbrowne neste mesmo tópico - acima, post#7).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em S.Paulo, "funileiro".
No Rio, "lanterneiro".
Podem não existir mais as lanternas e os funis feitos a mão, mas é assim que se designam os profissionais especializados no conserto das latarias dos carros.
Agora também existe o "martelinho de ouro", que consegue desamassar a lataria (dentro de limites de amassado, claro está) sem necessidade de repintá-la.
Já o "serralheiro" é, no Brasil (ou pelo menos no eixo Rio-S.Paulo), o profissional especializado em fechaduras (também chamado de "chaveiro") e em determinadas estruturas metálicas (p.e., portas e janelas de aço e alumínio).


----------

